# Applying for FSW



## tropical12 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi there,

I have seen that there is a hold on applying for the fsw until May.

My husband is a carpenter and we thought this would be the best way to move to Canada.

Do we need to wait until may to apply?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to inform you that there's a rumour that the opening date may be extended until later in the year. You will need to wait until then until applying for FSW status. You may, however, look for employment/LMO for earlier application.


----------



## tropical12 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Auld yin,

Thanks for that, if he got an lmo can we then apply for pr?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, that's how many get PR status. Good Luck.


----------

